# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Handwriting >  Bond, technology of robotic handwriting, Bond Gifting, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Bond Gifting, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Bond 

Published on Nov 4, 2014




> Bond is technology for thoughtful companies. Use Bond to send handwritten cards in seconds.

----------


## Airicist

Robot scribe copies your handwriting

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> For a fee, a machine holding an ordinary pen will ink out your message – sent via app – in a deceptively human hand
> Full story:  "Pay a robot scribe to pen letters in your handwriting"
> 
> by Aviva Rutkin
> January 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Bond, the robot that writes handwritten notes

Published on Nov 3, 2015




> Meet Bond, the robot that will emulate any handwriting and write handwritten notes to your loved ones.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots will actually write your wedding thank you notes using pen and ink"

by Jenny McGrath
December 13, 2015

----------

